# Name The Movie - Sci-fi theme



## greyhound (Sep 9, 2008)

The second round is the Scifi round. Anyone can join in the game as long as you are willing to follow the rules and enjoy playing. If you are new to the game or unsure of the rules refer to the link to go to the main discussion thread.

Round details:

Round start : 9th September
Round end: 3rd October
Judge: Tanas

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge or myself.

Link to discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698

This is the first image to guess, as always, an easy one to start things off...


----------



## Tanas (Sep 9, 2008)

Bladerunner


----------



## greyhound (Sep 9, 2008)

Correct

Tanas - 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 9, 2008)

This one shouldn't be to hard.






Thanks, greyhound for starting of the thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

Enemy Mine?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Enemy Mine?


Correct

Score:

Tanas - 1 
TrollyDave - 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

Great movie and even better book.

Next up :


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 9, 2008)

2001: a space Odyssey?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> 2001: a space Odyssey?



Nope, sorry.  It's an action sci-fi.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave shall we keep the old PM rule? 
Even though you havent PMed me I wont give the answer.


The bird in the pictutre was fit when she was young.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)

Logan's Run

JA is hot.

ADDITION
SW,STM,5THELE,*LR,BR*
2/5 so far lol.


Spoiler



http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/8148/yayyyyyzp7.jpg


Jumping the gun but meh
I have this movie on my shelf in 6 diff copies. DVD VHS special edition ect.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Logan's Run
> 
> JA is hot.
> 
> ...


Correct

Score:

Tanas - 1 
TrollyDave - 1
R4man18 - 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

iizzat _Dune_ I see?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> iizzat _Dune_ I see?


ITTIZ

Correct

Score:

Tanas: 1
TrollyDave: 1
R4man18: 1
SYSLAK: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

Some of you may have seen this one:


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Tron


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Tron


I'm going to need you to be more specific.

The actual title I'm looking for is _Tron: The Best Movie Ever_ 

You are, of course, Correct!

*Score:*

Tanas: 2
TrollyDave: 1
R4man18: 1
SYSLAK: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Oops, the last picture was from the series not the movie.

Here is an oldie for you.





TRON is definitely in my top 5 films list, its got to be my most watch sci-fi movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Tron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still remember watching Tron in the cinema when I was a teen.  Still blows me away today.  Everything about the movie was innovative, orignal and it made great use of the computer FX.  And damnit, I still haven't picked up the DVD.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Clue: Classic British 60's sci-fi movie based on the series of the same name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

The Quatarmass Experiment?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Very close.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Quatarmass and the pit?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh noes. Its a Quatermass movie mos def.

Quatermass 2


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Quatarmass and the pit?


Correct!  Glad I didn't have to guess that one.

Score:

Tanas: 2
TrollyDave: 2
R4man18: 1
SYSLAK: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry I don't have this one on DVD so had to use a pic I found on the net :


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)

Event Horizon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Event Horizon



Speedy answer!  Correct.

*Score:*

*SYSLAK: 2*
Tanas: 2
TrollyDave: 2
R4man18: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

You gave me a point by mistake TrolleyDave.

Correct Score:

Tanas: 2
TrollyDave: 2
R4man18: 2
Szyslak: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> You gave me a point by mistake TrolleyDave.
> 
> Correct Score:
> 
> ...



Nicely spotted, don't know where my brain's at today.  Sorry about that R4man.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 10, 2008)

someone else go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't PMed Tanas the answer because then he's missing out on two rounds.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Fahrenheit 451

Thanks mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The burning books gave it way


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

*Score:*

*Tanas: 3*
TrollyDave: 2
R4man18: 2
Szyslak: 1

I double checked I updated the right score this time!


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is an easy one for ya's.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 10, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Here is an easy one for ya's.



terminator 4


----------



## Tanas (Sep 11, 2008)

Close


----------



## Man18 (Sep 11, 2008)

The day the earth stood still greatest movie ever.

when score gets posted someone else take my turn.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 11, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The day the earth stood still greatest movie ever.


Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Szyslak: 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok so no one has taken my turn yet.

I actually saw this for the first time earlier this year.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 11, 2008)

_Silent Running_


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 11, 2008)

woot woot 
the game started and i didnt knew it


----------



## Tanas (Sep 11, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Silent Running_


Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Szyslak: 2


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The Predator ?

edit: wait.... is that even sci-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmm...


----------



## Man18 (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The Predator ?
> 
> edit: wait.... is that even sci-fi
> 
> ...


GET TO DA CHOPPA

Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Szyslak: 2 
laminaatplatt: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey flooring guy (laminaatplaat), just in case you don't know, it's your turn to put up an image from a movie.  When you put it up, PM me the answer.  

And personally, I consider an alien who turns invisible and shoots lasers to be science fiction.  I also consider Arnold to be science fiction, but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

THX-1138?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> THX-1138?


Correct!  I hear the director never amounted to much, but it was a good film.

*Score:*

Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
*TrollyDave: 3*
Szyslak: 2 
laminaatplatt: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Correct!  I hear the director never amounted to much, but it was a good film.



lmao!

Next up :


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn dirty Dave.

I think that's from _Conquest of the Planet of the Apes_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Damn dirty Dave.
> 
> I think that's from _Conquest of the Planet of the Apes_



My favourite next to the original.  Shame they lowered the budget for the make-up though.

*Score:*

*Szyslak: 3*
Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 3
laminaatplatt: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> My favourite next to the original.


I would agree with you if I hadn't been absolutely blown away by Marky Mark's acting prowess.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up:


----------



## WildWon (Sep 12, 2008)

Is that The Abyss?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Is that The Abyss?


It is indeed.  Way to get on the board birthday boy!

Don't forget to PM me the answer to your movie before you go out on the town!

Score:

Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
*WildWon: 1*


----------



## WildWon (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Futureworld?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Futureworld?nope
> 
> QUOTE(Tanas @ Sep 12 2008, 02:50 PM) Vanilla Sky


That's the one.  

Score:

*Tanas: 4*
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

Next...


----------



## dewback (Sep 12, 2008)

1984


----------



## greyhound (Sep 12, 2008)

it's good to see we are getting some new people into the game. Seems like the new theme may be popular, well done.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

Incorrect


----------



## dewback (Sep 12, 2008)

Dead Zone


----------



## dewback (Sep 12, 2008)

found it knew Ive seen it 

They Live!


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

dewback said:
			
		

> found it knew Ive seen it
> 
> They Live!


Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 4
R4man18: 3
TrollyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1


dewback, welcome to the quiz, now its your turn to post the next pic and dont forget to PM me the answer.


----------



## dewback (Sep 13, 2008)

Try this


----------



## Man18 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension ?

Also I didnt cheat because it says bucaroo rocket car thing in the image link. I actually googled rokit 88 and it turns out its rocket 88 an old blues song that was in buckaroo banzai.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2008)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension ?
Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 4
R4man18: 4
TrollyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1





			
				R4man18 said:
			
		

> Also I didnt cheat because it says bucaroo rocket car thing in the image link. I actually googled rokit 88 and it turns out its rocket 88 an old blues song that was in buckaroo banzai.



Thats how I got the answer, before I looked at the PM.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2008)

Barbarella


----------



## greyhound (Sep 13, 2008)

Correct

Score:

Tanas: 5
R4man18: 4
TrollyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1

r4man18 sent me the answer because he's not about


----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2008)

Next.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 13, 2008)

i see nipples


----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2008)

Incorrect.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2008)

Black Hole?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Black Hole?


Correct

Score:

Tanas: 5
R4man18: 4
TrollyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd consider this next one sci-fi but I'm not really sure if it is.  If it's not I'll post another pic.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 14, 2008)

DARK CITY


----------



## Tanas (Sep 14, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> DARK CITY


Correct

Score:

Tanas: 5
R4man18: 4
TrollyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1
The Worst: 1 

Its your turn now mate to post next picture, dont forget to PM TrolleyDave the answer.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 14, 2008)

and i'm on the board!


next:









somehow i feel no need to pm Trolley i'm pretty sure he knows this one


----------



## Tanas (Sep 14, 2008)

Labyrinth
That's not Sci-Fi, thats fantasy.

Trolley mate did you know what movie it was from?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 14, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Labyrinth
> That's not Sci-Fi, thats fantasy.
> 
> Trolley mate did you know what movie it was from?



you sir, are correct.  



David Bowie is so awesome.  



Jennifer Connolly is so hot.



That scene in Reqium


----------



## Tanas (Sep 14, 2008)

Easy one.





Score:

Tanas: 6
R4man18: 4
TrollyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 14, 2008)

Space Balls


----------



## The Worst (Sep 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Space Balls




correct.   and update the scores, bitch.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Labyrinth
> That's not Sci-Fi, thats fantasy.
> 
> Trolley mate did you know what movie it was from?



It didn't ring a bell at first cos I was trying to relate it to a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 14, 2008)

Spaceballs is Correct!
Score:

Tanas: 6
R4man18: 5
TrollyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1
The Worst: 1 




			
				The Worst said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you incapable or something? and in future PM the previous picture poster.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 14, 2008)

Easy One


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that the Ed Wood masterpiece Plan 9 From Outer Space?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mehbeh.

Score:

Tanas: 6
R4man18: 5
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 3
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Sep 15, 2008)

Its TRon... no its star wars.... no its blade runner no ITS LOGANS RUN... no its FROOT LOOPS!!!!!!!!

TROLLY DAVE GAME MEH TEH ANSWER AND TEH POWER TO UPDATE TEH SCORES!!!!!!
I HAVE THE POWERRRRR


----------



## The Worst (Sep 15, 2008)

The Last Starfighter


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> The Last Starfighter



Of course it is!

Score:

Tanas: 6
R4man18: 5
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 3
The Worst: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
WildWon: 1
dewback: 1

Don't forget to PM the answer to your pic.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 15, 2008)

hurry up and post your picture, bitch


----------



## The Worst (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (Sep 15, 2008)

Masters Of The Universe.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Masters Of The Universe.



yep.


Score:

Tanas: 6
R4man18: 5
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 3
*The Worst: 2*
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## WildWon (Sep 15, 2008)

And here is one of my favorite movies of all time:


----------



## Tanas (Sep 16, 2008)

Primer


----------



## Man18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Was not told to but im updating the scores for WildWon if he doesnt mind.

Primer is correct.

Tanas: 7
R4man18: 5
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 3
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 16, 2008)

A simple one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2008)

Journey to the Center of the Earth?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 16, 2008)

No thats not it.
I thought that you would have gotten this on right away.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2008)

Battle for The Planet Of The Apes?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2008)

I know those creatures for certain, I just can't remember the name of the movie! Damn you!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

Swamp Thing


----------



## Man18 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Time Machine

the old one from 1960.


ADDITION
If/When im right TD or Tanas please post a pic for me.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 16, 2008)

The Time Machine is Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 7
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 3
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1






R4man18, do you know this one?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

that looks like me when i'm with PizzaPasta's Mama


----------



## Man18 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is not the front door




Super Pwned.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Time for a clue, I hope that R4man18 wont mind to much.

Clue: Neil Armstrong wasn't so special after all.

Edit: Slight change to the clue.
I've almost gave you the answer.

Edit: Sorry R4man18.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 17, 2008)

Superman? Lulz.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Nah


----------



## Man18 (Sep 17, 2008)

Was R4Man10 a joke about my maturity? If so nyuh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clue is a good one, easy but not 2 easy will take some thinking.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Was R4Man10 a joke about my maturity? If so nyuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opps, sorry mate I hadn't even realised that I had said R4man10 until you just pointed it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And about the clue, it doesnt really take much thinking at all.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 17, 2008)

I stroll back in and find H.G. Wells' Astounding Adventure in Dynamation!

I don't know how you found such a good image from _First Men in the Moon_.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I stroll back in and find H.G. Wells' Astounding Adventure in Dynamation!
> 
> I don't know how you found such a good image from _First Men in the Moon_.


I was surprised when I found the picture myself.


Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Score:

Tanas: 7
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2008)

I've never seen First Men On The Moon (great clue by the way!), what's it like?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Next.


This movie scarred me for life.  First movie where I actually cringed.  I still have nightmares of Maximillian coming towards me with those spinning blades!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On to the next:


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

The Abyss?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Nope


I PM'ed the answer to R4man since it was really his turn last time.

So feel free to guess yourself.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah, I forgot about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The movie is Sphere.

@TrolleyDave, The First men in the moon is good, it's one of those films that you watched when you're a kid and ends up being one of your favourites.
Its got elements of Time Machine about it but on the moon, and unlike The Time Machine its more comedy than serious movie.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!  I unfortunately couldn't find a good screen cap of Huey Lewis' fine job in that movie, so Hoffman had to do.

Score:

*Tanas: 8*
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2008)

Next.




Difficulty 1 out of 10.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 17, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Correct!  I unfortunately couldn't find a good screen cap of Huey Lewis' fine job in that movie, so Hoffman had to do.



Huey Lewis was also in BTTF1 he was the talent show judge that says "TOO LOUD" i've seen that movie at least 50 times and never noticed

Score:
*The Worst: 2*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2008)

Starship Troopers 2?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 2?


Nope


----------



## Man18 (Sep 19, 2008)

Warlock?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 19, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Warlock?No, not Warlock.
> 
> QUOTE(Tanas @ Sep 17 2008, 12:52 PM) Next.
> _snip_
> Difficulty 1 out of 10.


I'm thinking it may be more like 2 out of 10


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

10/10 for difficulty for me.  I'm not even sure if I've seen it.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 19, 2008)

Perhaps the image quality is a bit misleading.  This is actually a sci-fi classic that is significantly older than movies like Starship Troopers and Warlock.


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

Forbidden Planet

I was scared for my life when I watched that scene (I was like 8 years old)


----------



## Tanas (Sep 20, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> Forbidden Planet
> 
> I was scared for my life when I watched that scene (I was like 8 years old)



You are Correct! and welcome to the game.

Score:

Tanas: 8
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 5
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1

Your turn now mate to post a pic, and dont forget to PM me the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

For start, an easy one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for taking so long, I'm at GMT+1...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Picture didn't show up, so I had to fix it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

The Explorers?


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Explorers?


Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: p.s. you really didn't watch Forbidden Planet? Watch that movie dude, it's really good! Movie is made in 1956, and has 7.8 score on IMDB!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen it but didn't recognize the screencap at all.  It's time for a re-watch I think!  And back on topic! Is the movie A.I.?


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

A.I. is Correct!

Score:

Tanas: 8
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

A nice easy one for everyone (mostly cos it's one of my favourite movies and I wanted to post it lol).  I won't post zlac the answer to give him the chance to build up some points.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 20, 2008)

War of the Worlds


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Of course it is!  And can I just use this opportunity to say Shame on you Steven Spielberg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score:*

*Tanas: 9*
R4man18: 6
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

Edit: ups, ignore that, you confirmed it while I was typing


----------



## Tanas (Sep 20, 2008)

Next up.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 20, 2008)

Time Bandits


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Time Bandits



Correct good sir.

*Score:*

Tanas: 9
*R4man18: 7*
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 20, 2008)

someone else take my turn.


----------



## zlac (Sep 20, 2008)

God dammit, i new it was Robin Hood, I just couldn't remember witch one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a hard one, I crapped my pants when I was like 9... it's SF horror, not very well known...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









edit: no PMs for this one...
If nobody knows, I will post another one tomorrow...or you can post another one.


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

almost whole cover from the same movie...

if nobody knows, I will post easy one in one hour!


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

here's another movie, an easy one...





The one before is still on, I'll tell you the name of the movie later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. I "didn't edit" so subscribers would get notification!


----------



## Jax (Sep 21, 2008)

Flash Gordon

EDIT: and the one before is Forbidden World.


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

Corect, both of them! Since you are new here, I will give you 2 points if all agree...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1 

your turn to post!


----------



## Jax (Sep 21, 2008)

A god-awful movie...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Starship Troopers 3?


----------



## Jax (Sep 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 3?



Nope.


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)

starship troopers 2


----------



## The Worst (Sep 21, 2008)

starship troopers


----------



## Jax (Sep 21, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> starship troopers 2



Correct!

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
zlac: 1
tomqman: 1

Your turn.


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

men in black 2


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> men in black 2


Correct!

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
Jax: 2
zlac: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
tomqman: 1

Your turn.


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

here's a one from OK movie (not great, but OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

edit: changed the picture since it could be misleading because it was not from movie but toy... this one is in the spirit...


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)

terminator 3 (T3)


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> terminator 3 (T3)



Correct!

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 4
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
Jax: 2
zlac: 2
tomqman: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1

Your turn, and send me a PM with answer (so we don't build up score to 100 while other members are offline)


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry about missing that rule lol doing to much at once and forgot


----------



## The Worst (Sep 21, 2008)

fire in the sky


----------



## zlac (Sep 21, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> fire in the sky



(got the PM)

It's not fire in the sky


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2008)

May be way off base, but is that from _E.T._?


----------



## tomqman (Sep 22, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> May be way off base, but is that from _E.T._?


Correct!

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
The Worst: 2
WildWon: 2
Jax: 2
zlac: 2
tomqman: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't believe that was right.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up:


----------



## WildWon (Sep 22, 2008)

Close Encounters Of The 3rd Kind.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Close Encounters Of The 3rd Kind.


Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
*WildWon: 3*
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
zlac: 2
tomqman: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## WildWon (Sep 22, 2008)

YAY! Sorry but could someone else take my turn? Busy work day :\ Thanks


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> YAY! Sorry but could someone else take my turn? Busy work day :\ Thanks


I'll post a new one since I couldn't have guessed anyway


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Brainstorm?


----------



## zlac (Sep 22, 2008)

Contact?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> Contact?


Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
WildWon: 3
*zlac: 3*
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
tomqman: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1

Make sure to PM WildWon with your answer.


----------



## zlac (Sep 22, 2008)

If you don't know this one, you will hit your self in the head when you find out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

AVP2?


----------



## tomqman (Sep 22, 2008)

Alien: Resurrection (also known as alien 4) great movie


----------



## zlac (Sep 23, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Alien: Resurrection (also known as alien 4) great movie


Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
TrollyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
WildWon: 3
zlac: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## tomqman (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Flozem (Sep 23, 2008)

I am legend


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

I, Robot?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a scene from Issac Asimov's I Robot movie conversion. This was the scene blah sorry no spoilers.

Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 7
*TrollyDave: 7*
Szyslak: 5
WildWon: 3
zlac: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Rollerball


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

That's exactly what it is.  Loved the movie.

*Scores:*

Tanas: 9
*R4man18: 8*
TrollyDave: 7
Szyslak: 5
WildWon: 3
zlac: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Saw the remake because of Rebecca Romijn because she is Hot.

Never saw the orig.
EASY ONE. I figured why not.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2008)

The Fifth Element


----------



## Man18 (Sep 23, 2008)

I look at breasts and detect crimes, but mostly I look at breast
Group Icon

Group: Members
Posts: 1,584
Joined: 1-January 07
From: Wales, UK
Member No.: 61,451

[United Kingdom]  




That's exactly what it is. Loved the movie.

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 7
*Szyslak: 6*
WildWon: 3
zlac: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2008)

Hint #1: This movie is from the 70's, and was released in a country that no longer exists.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tee Hee In that country this movie watched you


----------



## zlac (Sep 23, 2008)

SOLYARIS ?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 24, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> SOLYARIS ?




I look at breasts and detect crimes, but mostly I look at breast
Group Icon

Group: Members
Posts: 1,584
Joined: 1-January 07
From: Wales, UK
Member No.: 61,451

[United Kingdom]




That's exactly what it is. Loved the movie.

Scores:

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 7
Szyslak: 6
WildWon: 3
zlac: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 24, 2008)

I need to be bothered to get back into the game, this is getting a bit to close for comfort


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

I  found some nice Soviet  SF movies with all that Googleing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually didn't watch Solyaris, but I will, along with "Stalker" (I didn't know it was a movie before game!) and "Colossus: the forbin project".

Here's a nice easy one


----------



## The Worst (Sep 24, 2008)

Mad Max


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Mad Max



Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

The Road Warrior.


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Road Warrior.



True!
Road Warrior AKA Mad Max 2, sorry The Worst...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your turn TrolleyDave

Tanas: 9
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 4
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (Sep 24, 2008)

A very different take on Three's Company?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it Soylent Green? starring that complete arsehole Charlton Heston.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> A very different take on Three's Company?
> 
> Oooh, so close. lol
> 
> QUOTE(Tanas @ Sep 24 2008, 06:27 PM) Is it Soylent Green? starring that complete arsehole Charlton Heston.



Correct on both counts.

*Score*

*Tanas: 10*
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 4
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 24, 2008)

Should be easy.


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

Matrix?

Edit: NO! It is Keanu Reeves, but in

A Scanner Darkly


----------



## dewback (Sep 24, 2008)

A scanner darkly
let someone else go I dont have time to post right now

oops did not see the update


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll allow myself to think that I (we) guessed right...
Tanas, correct me if I'm wrong...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanas: 10
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
*zlac: 5*
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1 

new movie... really easy one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

You were right, but you really should wait even if the answer's obvious.


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, I have an exam tomorrow, plus, SCDS1 from DX will come tomorrow (isp tracking says it's allready in my country).
I'm just a little jumpy and nervous because of that, it won't happen again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what is done, is done... feel free to guess new question...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 24, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have an exam tomorrow, plus, SCDS1 from DX will come tomorrow (isp tracking says it's allready in my country).
> I'm just a little jumpy and nervous because of that, it won't happen again...
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I'm not having a go.  I've done the same thing before, when you know the answer for a fact it's really tempting to post it and keep the game going!

Don't know what the pics from though, sorry!


----------



## babelfish (Sep 24, 2008)

zlac said:
			
		

> new movie... really easy one


That's from the intro scene of the classic Heavy Metal, which I just watched again a few nights ago


----------



## zlac (Sep 24, 2008)

Heavy Metal is correct!

Tanas: 10
R4man18: 8
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1 
*babblefish: 1*

you're next! don't forget to PM me an answer and welcome to the game!


----------



## babelfish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, it feels good to actually get a correct answer in before someone else posted it -- you guys are too good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On topic, here's another easy one, although it might be a  difficult scene...


----------



## Man18 (Sep 25, 2008)

does heavy metal really count as sci fi? and POST A Larger pic..
Babelfish's image.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 25, 2008)

Im gonna guess Twilight Zone the movie.


----------



## zlac (Sep 25, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Im gonna guess Twilight Zone the movie.



I got PM for this so I shall say:
You guessed correctly, and now you are really close to Tanas!

Tanas: 10
*R4man18: 9*
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1

your turn!


----------



## Man18 (Sep 25, 2008)

ADDITION>

ITS EASY so update the scores yourself if im not here just post a proof of correct answer.(a diff image from the same movie)


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

The Running Man




For me to get the correct answer, I must have been the only one to see R4man18's pic.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The Running Man


I got PM for this so I shall say:
You guessed correctly, and now you are really close to Tanas!

Tanas: 10
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1

your turn! 

Actually its the Runny People because its like 3 guys and a female.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

You forgot to  update my score.

Tanas: 11
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 8
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1


----------



## The Worst (Sep 25, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> You forgot to  update my score.
> 
> Tanas: 11
> R4man18: 9
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

*Tanas: 11*
*R4man18: 9*
*TrollyDave: 8*
*Szyslak: 6*
*zlac: 5*
*WildWon: 3*
*tomqman: 3*
The Worst: 2
*Jax: 2*
*laminaatplatt: 1*
*dewback: 1*
*babblefish: 1*

Next.




I use to love this film when I was a kid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that Witch Mountain?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 25, 2008)

Escape From Witch Mountain.

(theres also Return To Witch Mountain)


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is that Witch Mountain?


I'll give you it.

Tanas: 11
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 9
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 3
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give WildWon one (oo-er) in fairness cos he did nail the title properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up, pretty easy one :


----------



## bladerx (Sep 25, 2008)

The Chronicles of Riddick?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

bladerx said:
			
		

> The Chronicles of Riddick?



Correct! Welcome to the game.  Don't forget to PM me the answer to the pic you post.

*Scores*

Tanas: 11
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 9
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
*bladerx: 1*


----------



## bladerx (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, thanks TrolleyDave.

Now for a real easy one...






Good luck people.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Donnie Darko?


----------



## bladerx (Sep 25, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Donnie Darko?



And we have a winner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems it was too easy.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, here goes:


----------



## greyhound (Sep 25, 2008)

hitchhikers guide to the galaxy?


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## greyhound (Sep 25, 2008)

finally...you guys are too good for me


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Cocoon?


----------



## greyhound (Sep 25, 2008)

Correct

Scores went missing for a while, added both your points on and my 1 on

Scores

Tanas: 11
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 9
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
*Veho: 2*
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
*greyhound: 1*


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

You know, I hate games like this. I can't resist posting my guesses, but I never know what to post as my question.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

Dark Star


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

You, sir, are correct. 


Scores

Tanas: 12
R4man18: 9
TrollyDave: 9
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
Veho: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

Next.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Day of the Triffids?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

Correct!
I had a feeling it would be you who would get that one.

Scores:

Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 10
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 6
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
Veho: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Next up :


----------



## The Worst (Sep 25, 2008)

flubber


----------



## Tanas (Sep 25, 2008)

no


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

Hint : The Answer Really Definitely Is Simple.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 26, 2008)

_Dr. Who and the Daleks_


----------



## Tanas (Sep 26, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Dr. Who and the Daleks_



Spot on!

Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 10
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
Veho: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 26, 2008)

Might be showing my age (and taste for bad movies) with this one:


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2008)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 26, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Flight of the Navigator


Correct!  That movie really fascinated me as a kid.  

Scores:

Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 10
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
*Veho: 3*
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## tomqman (Sep 27, 2008)

dude come on we want a new movie its been about 24 hours


----------



## Tanas (Sep 27, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> dude come on we want a new movie its been about 24 hours



Hey, never you mind, Veho take no notice of tomqman, just keep it up for another six days and I'll win this one too.


----------



## tomqman (Sep 27, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> tomqman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol come on dont let tanas win guys


----------



## greyhound (Sep 27, 2008)

if it's been over 24hrs the host decides whether someone can post the next


----------



## Tanas (Sep 28, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> if it's been over 24hrs the host decides whether someone can post the next



At it again are we? its left to me again to post a pic because no one else will, just like I had to in the horror round, you bunch of SCUM SUCKERS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next...


----------



## greyhound (Sep 28, 2008)

we're going to need suggestions for the theme of the next round soon


----------



## tomqman (Sep 28, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> we're going to need suggestions for the theme of the next round soon


childrens movies


----------



## Tanas (Sep 29, 2008)

Clue: It's a comedy written and starring a certain famous comedy writer, who is also famous for having a relationship with his own adopted daughter.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Sleeper?


----------



## Man18 (Sep 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sleeper?


Tanas: 12
*TrollyDave: 11*
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 3
Veho: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't sent Tanas the answer to this one as he's already had to miss out on a few rounds posting pics for others.


----------



## tomqman (Sep 29, 2008)

Death Race 2000 (1975)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Death Race 2000 (1975)



Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 11
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
*tomqman: 4*
Veho: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1


----------



## tomqman (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

>



Minority Report


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Minority Report



You are most certainly correct, and welcome to the game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 11
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
Veho: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1
Joujoudoll: 1


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! So, what do I have to do to play the game then?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

it's easy, just press alt+f4 to start the Java app


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> it's easy, just press alt+f4 to start the Java app



I don't think so... I know more about computers than you may think and I know Alt+F4 certainly does not "start the java app"... Idiot.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

YES IT DOES WATC-


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> YES IT DOES WATC-



Nice trolling...


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

they see me trollin, they hatin, moanin and tryin catch me trollin kirbys


TRYIN CATCH ME TROLLIN KIRBYS





Spoiler


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

>



Someone's always gotta act like they've got a double digit IQ around a woman, I guess in this thread that someone's you.  Joujoudoll it's still your turn.  All you've got to do is post a pic from a SciFi movie.  PM your answer to tomqman just in case you're not around when someone guesses.

Anyone else think we should knock a point off The Worsts score for attempting to derail the thread?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)

Scores:
Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 11
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
Veho: 3
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1
Joujoudoll: 1








The Worst: -9


----------



## Tanas (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats Super Mario Brothers, and yes I think that The Worst should have a point knocked off is score and added onto mine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Thats Super Mario Brothers, and yes I think that The Worst should have a point knocked off is score and added onto mine.



I second that motion.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)

No.  I have -9.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 30, 2008)

You're doing well there mate.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Sep 30, 2008)

The City of Lost Children

French Title

Cité des enfants perdus, La

I loved this movie when I was young I havent seen it since I was young though. WIll need to see it again.
Thank God for subtitles.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 30, 2008)

I hadn't seen it, but I knew that it looked foreign.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 30, 2008)

With the small talk its a great movie. Never thought of it as being sci fi though.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 30, 2008)

LOVE that movie. And its completely Sci-Fi. Its a great steampunk setting about a doctor that is trying to steal children's dreams. And one of the lead roles is a brain inside a machine. Not to mention giving the blind sight using mechanics.

Fiction mixed with Science (but no Moozxy... hmm..) = Sci-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(that wasn't me trying to be a dick, just my argument FOR it being sci-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomqman (Sep 30, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The City of Lost Children
> 
> French Title
> 
> ...


Correct (pm Joujoudoll not me)

Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 11
R4man18: 10
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
Veho: 3
The Worst: 2
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1
Joujoudoll: 1


----------



## greyhound (Sep 30, 2008)

this round ends on Friday so we need more suggestions for the next theme, which should start on Sunday.

1 potential so far, tomqman's suggestion for children's movies (i think he was being serious)


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)

80's comedy


----------



## Man18 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think kids movies is a bit 2 vague.

also someone else take my turn.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 30, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> 80's comedy



Yeah, quite a few people wanted this last round.

Any more?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)

*updated *

scores:

Tanas: 12
TrollyDave: 11
R4man18: 10
Szyslak: 7
zlac: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
Veho: 3
Jax: 2
laminaatplatt: 1
dewback: 1
babblefish: 1
bladerx: 1
greyhound: 1
Joujoudoll: 1
The Worst: -9


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to see fantasy movies... 80's comedy doesn't sound too bad either.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll go with 80s comedies as well.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah 80's comedy, I'll be good at that one


----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

Tanas, you have no chance.  None.  I will destroy you in 80's comedy.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 1, 2008)

y not all comedy movies or do 80s and 90s


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> y not all comedy movies or do 80s and 90s



The 80's had all the best comedies.  The 90s was ok but it started to go all politically correct and downhill!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> tomqman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I liked movies the best in the 80's, but the 90's did produce some decent movies. Mostly the early 90's. Like What About Bob, that was an awesome movie, and also Captain Ron was great as well.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, we'll go with 80s movies. We need to try a pretty specific theme and see how it works out anyway.

Who's going to be the judge? It's a race for the finish


----------



## Tanas (Oct 2, 2008)

tut-tut

Next...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

The Borrower?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn you!  I think we should just declare you the winner (again you bar steward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and just have fun til the next round starts.


----------



## funem (Oct 5, 2008)

If I didnt know better that looks like one of my home movies... The one entitled "My mother in-law cometh" *shudder


----------

